# Correcteur othographique sur iPad?



## BlueVelvet (3 Mai 2015)

Bonjour les experts,

J'utilise de plus en plus mon iPad Air 2 pour écrire. Mais dans Pages, comme dans Evernote par exemple, je n'ai aucune fonction active de correction: pas de soulignement rouge pour les mots douteux, pas de propositions d'orthographe...
J'ai bien coché «correction» dans les réglages.

Quelqu'un a-t- aussi ce problème, ou même, une solution?

Merci d'avance


----------

